# My Corporate Identity!



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 19, 2002)

Okay, even though I work as myself, I work under a corporate name. I have named it Extensis Design. I don't yet have my domain yet, so none of the e-mail addresses or anything else work yet. 

I have it temporarily hosted under geocities at http://www.geocities.com/blingbling30012/

please tell me what you think about it!

casey kelley


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

You are an expensive son of a gun and make killer commissions


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

I like it


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *You are an expensive son of a gun and make killer commissions  *


actually, my prices are very cheap... 

$600 for the first month (for domain, web hosting and setup fees, along with all of my initial design work)

$390 per month which includes all of the work i do per month and the $40 for web hosting fees...

This is much cheaper than most of the companies around here that design very $hitty websites but get paid lots of money 

Oh well, it pays the bills! 

(yes.. i'm 15 and i have bills... stupid dell financing!!!!  )


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

dell ?!?!?!?! OMG blingbling  Dude! you use a dell! (dellboy impersonation)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Yes... unfortunately, I use a Dell... i WANTED a Mac (PowerMac G4 at 500MHz) when I bought this but my dad had the overall decision 

anyways, anyone else have any comments?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

lol dont get mad bling, make $$$ save up and get a mac later on  -- then you can have 2 computers 

The site looks really nice and I like how you've compensated for the yahoo ad block  (that thing is annoying as hell )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

You are expensive !!!  I will do any design for free


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I will do any design for free  *


i used to do that... didn't do much... i actually got more offers when i started charging money instead of telling them it was free...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

People want free stuff, its just our nature


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 20, 2002)

haha i actually have design comments if ya want 'em... it's a great feel overall... the colors rock, and it's really consistent... speaking of consistency, the "home" and "design" sections' photos have a lot of texture and repetition to them, which is cool.. the other sections have photos that don't really follow this feel... you might want to consider this...

also, under "pricing," you might want to have happy customers, at least... clients HATE seeing money bundles while thinking about the bundles of money they'll be payin' ya...

also, the type in the grey section is really close to the left margin (photo) and the right margin (white section)... might wanna move those in...

it's a great start, and with just a little tweaking, it could be even better...


----------



## Wilsonium (May 24, 2002)

Howdy...

Great start. I do have a couple of additions to the comments...

1) I like the consistency from page to page. Site visitors like to see their navigation in the same place and be familiar with it across your site. Nothing worse than having to find those kinds of things from page to page.

2) On the services page you need to be more specific with what your service offering is... straight html... flash... java... etc. And be prepared to use example of said work on your website but please resist the urge to over do it although I don't think that will happen given what you've done so far.

3) Your pricing page is, IMHO, inappropriate for your website. This is something that needs to be discussed face to face with your client and should vary depending on who your client is. Take logo design for example... large design firms charges are calculated after looking at an clients annual revenues.

4) Include scaled down samples of your best work in an online portfolio. If you're just starting out, fake some things so you have an online portfolio. Prospective clients visiting your site will move on without calling if they can't see examples online.

I'll stop here... just $.02 from my webmaster file.

cheers
don


----------



## TommyWillB (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Okay, even though I work as myself, I work under a corporate name. I have named it Extensis Design. I don't yet have my domain yet, so none of the e-mail addresses or anything else work yet.
> 
> I have it temporarily hosted under geocities at http://www.geocities.com/blingbling30012/
> ...


As a "designer" you've got to force yourself into the habit of hard-coding the background  color to be white. Don't just assume that all browsers will do that for you... they won't.

In fact I intenetionally set my browser bacground color to something ugly just to make sure I never forget this.

Also I think you need to do something to get some extra space to the left of the text. Having it bump up agains the building image makes it hard to read...

And to be legit you need to add the copyright symbol. &copy; ...and if Extensis is not yet set up as a real company, then you should copyright it with the legal name of someone over 18... otherwise it is as good a &copy; 2002 Elmer Fudd.

Check our Nolo Press for more info...


----------

